# Race for Life



## Stitch147 (Jul 31, 2016)

I took part in the Race for Life 5k today in Hyde Park. I took part with 3 friends. None of us are runners, so we walked it, we did run the last 50 metres though. Finished in 51 minutes. Was quite warm. 
Here's a pic of me at the end.


----------



## grovesy (Jul 31, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2016)

Well done Stitch!


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 31, 2016)

Well done Stitch


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jul 31, 2016)

Well done Stitch for a great cause.  That looked warmmmm!!


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 31, 2016)

It was very warm. Hoping it's going to be cooler when I do 28k Thames Path Challenge in September.


----------



## Flower (Jul 31, 2016)

Well done Stitch, you are a star


----------



## Copepod (Jul 31, 2016)

Well done Stitch147. It should be coller in September, but no guarantees, so the more walking you can do between now and then, the better and more comfortable you'll be! If you want to improve your 5km times, then try a few parkruns on Saturday mornings - no charge, just register online, print out a bar code and take that to each run (no need to run all - many people start by alternating running / jogging / walking), and you'll get a time for each event.


----------



## Amigo (Jul 31, 2016)

Absolutely brilliant Stitch! You look a bit warm girl! Lol


----------



## Jonsi (Jul 31, 2016)

Well done you   (and your friends)


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 1, 2016)

"That the way to do it" ! Good for you Stich


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 1, 2016)

Very well done.
I would also like to second Copepod's recommendation of the parkruns. Really easy to take part in, just register online and print off your barcode. No pressure, nobody cares how rubbish you are to start with. Your track record is made available online really promptly and so it is really easy and encouraging to monitor your progress. When I started doing them I found them quite hard, I now find 10k runs easy.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 2, 2016)

Im going to check out the park runs and see if there are any near me.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 2, 2016)

Just had a look and they do a park run near me on a saturday morning. Might have a look.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Just had a look and they do a park run near me on a saturday morning. Might have a look.


Go for it!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 2, 2016)

The parkruns are run at 09:00 every Saturday morning wherever you are, they are always 5k. Once you have registered and printed off your barcode you can attend any parkrun and your run will be recorded online. There are also tee shirts available for having done landmark numbers of parkruns, 50, 100, 250 and so on. When you first start doing them you tend to improve quite steadily so you usually post a new PB every few weeks which is very encouraging.


----------



## Stitch147 (Aug 3, 2016)

My nearest one is still several miles from where I live, even though there are quite a few parks near me and its round some woods! I walk these woods quite a bit during the summer. They have a few routes marked out of different distances.


----------

